# 25 mcg SUPER low dose?



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

So, I know not everyone who has Hashi's has the same dosage...yet everyone I talked to seems to be on 75 mcg or more...yet I am on 25mcg. That was my starting dose, and after my most recent labs I got a incredibly vague letter in the mail saying "Blood tests came back normal, stay on regular dose of Synthroid". I called the doc on Wednesday to see what he considered 'normal' since the letter didn't say and we all know normal TSH varies greatly...but no call back as of yet. I am frustrated, as I have felt no real benefit to the medication so far. 2 months on it, and in fact this month my hair has been falling out FAR worse than ever before. The only 'results' are that my BP went from 90/60 to 110/70 and my body temp went from 96.7 to 98.9. So its upping my metabolism so WHY am I seeing no weight loss, no hair regrowth and no noticeable change in energy.

BTW my TSH started at 6.0, so it wasn't very high to start with...but still...25mcg?!? It seems like a minute amount. I mean I have a horrible diet (not in the cheesy poofs, candy corn kinda way but in the "Coffee in the morning then nothing to eat till a lean cuisine at night..repeat") that while I don't think its healthy I should be shedding pounds like water. I regularly consume less than 900 calories a day, yet somehow I am still 2 months later, fat. I am frustrated and disappointed that the synthroid seems to be doing nothing.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Welcome to my world of eating. LOL [Start walking, my friend, if you are very sedentary.]

When are you next slated to have repeat labs done?

Frankly, with that TSH result, I can understand why your doctor might want to err on the side of caution with a low dose.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Jezahb said:


> So, I know not everyone who has Hashi's has the same dosage...yet everyone I talked to seems to be on 75 mcg or more...yet I am on 25mcg. That was my starting dose, and after my most recent labs I got a incredibly vague letter in the mail saying "Blood tests came back normal, stay on regular dose of Synthroid". I called the doc on Wednesday to see what he considered 'normal' since the letter didn't say and we all know normal TSH varies greatly...but no call back as of yet. I am frustrated, as I have felt no real benefit to the medication so far. 2 months on it, and in fact this month my hair has been falling out FAR worse than ever before. The only 'results' are that my BP went from 90/60 to 110/70 and my body temp went from 96.7 to 98.9. So its upping my metabolism so WHY am I seeing no weight loss, no hair regrowth and no noticeable change in energy.
> 
> BTW my TSH started at 6.0, so it wasn't very high to start with...but still...25mcg?!? It seems like a minute amount. I mean I have a horrible diet (not in the cheesy poofs, candy corn kinda way but in the "Coffee in the morning then nothing to eat till a lean cuisine at night..repeat") that while I don't think its healthy I should be shedding pounds like water. I regularly consume less than 900 calories a day, yet somehow I am still 2 months later, fat. I am frustrated and disappointed that the synthroid seems to be doing nothing.


A TSH of 6 is HIGH - a TSH in the 1-2 range is more the norm - the range is very large and the TSH test your lab is using is outdated and a TSH with a top number of 3.5 is the latest and greatest TSH test. While TSH s a good test of thyroid function it is not a good test to track dosing of thyroid replacement meds such as Synthroid.

I doubt that 25mcg of Synthroid is enough - you need to ask your doctor to run FT-4 and FT-3 tests to see what the actual levels of thyroid hormone in your blood is. If your doctor resists running those tests - you may need to find another doctor.


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

I really think I need to switch doctors, I mean the fact that my doc did not inform me of my exact levels, or even care to call and discuss the results is a big issue for me. I am just seeing my GP for this, and not a endocrinologist or anything....and I think that he is a bit out of his league with Hashi's. I have pretty severe inflammation in my neck as well, swollen glands as well as tickling in throat when I raise my voice...and my white blood cell count is high. So my Hashi's is obviously causing a lot of inflammation and with me feeling so rotten...I need to see a doc who takes this disease seriously. I am only 25 and going bald..not ok

Oh and he doesn't even have any further blood tests scheduled.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't say that starting at 25 mcgs is bad. My TSH was 6something and I started at 50 mcgs. I immediately starting sweating, was anxious, couldn't sleep...just a horrible reaction. The plan was to go back to 25 and go from there, but that soon became a moot point.

I would say, however, that your doctor not following up with you to talk about symptoms IS not great. Do you know if they are only testing TSH? Also not great. I would bet that you are still not regulated properly yet and the hair loss is a key sign.

Also, the weight thing? Weight won't just melt off. With me, it took a full three months on the right dose before the scale started to move. And that's with a strict diet and exercise program. A lot of us with thyroid issues have to work really, really hard to lose/maintain weight and counting calories is only part of the equation. First step for you would be to eat a high protein breakfast. Women who don't eat breakfast tend to be heavier.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

[quote name='Jezahb']I really think I need to switch doctors, I mean the fact that my doc did not inform me of my exact levels, or even care to call and discuss the results is a big issue for me. I am just seeing my GP for this, and not a endocrinologist or anything....and I think that he is a bit out of his league with Hashi's. I have pretty severe inflammation in my neck as well, swollen glands as well as tickling in throat when I raise my voice...and my white blood cell count is high. So my Hashi's is obviously causing a lot of inflammation and with me feeling so rotten...I need to see a doc who takes this disease seriously. I am only 25 and going bald..not ok

I think you do too. This guy is keeping you in a very very bad place. No dose is right except the right dose and your med should be titrated every 8 weeks until you feel great.

Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T4 and FREE T3 above the mid-range of the range provided by your lab.

Have you had an ultra-sound? You are referring to swollen lymph nodes? If so, that is a very good reason for an ultra-sound.

Cancer needs to be ruled out or in. How did the doctor determine you have Hashimoto's??

What other tests were run?

These are recommended tests.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And I hope you read this..............

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=53303


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I am only on 1/2 grain of Nature Throid which equates to 32mcgs. I was taking a little bit more (50mcgs) and my TSH went too low so my doc backed it to 32mcgs.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

What makes you think you have Hashimoto's? You might simply have hypothyroidism without the autoimmune component.

Of course, the only way to tell is by having more extensive tests.


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

He only tested my TSH, that is it.

He diagnosed me with Hashimoto's due to the severe inflammation I am experiencing in and around my thyroid. Plus, my levels have moved around a lot (I was 1.3 TSH in September '11 on no meds, then Feb '12 I was 6.3) which I guess is typical in Hashi's.

He never even mentioned all these other tests. Now I am really concerned he is not educated enough to handle Hashi's or any thyroid issues. Should I see a Endo do you think?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think you have to find an endo...there are a number of us who have had no so great experiences with them. Anyone -- GP, internist, ENT doc etc. -- should be able to run the tests Andros mentioned and order an ultrasound. In fact, my GYN found my punky thyroid and ordered all those tests before referring me out.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I, on the other hand, am a big believer in that endocrinologists are better educated in their specialty that a generalist. Also, I think if you compare the number of people who had bad experiences with their endo, it's nowhere near the number of people who have had bad experiences and incompetence with their generalists. So statistically speaking, you should have better results with an endo.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

I looked up my Endo under Board Certified and mine was only certified as an Internist - for what it's worth. Your mileage may vary.


----------

